#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Indestructable Termite Colony

## Polo

Hi everyone,
I am new here but I have been reading posts here for a while. I was wondering what to do with this termite mountain I have on my land. Problem is no Thai with a backo wants to come and destroy it for fear of being haunted by some angel who is about to get his wings (Thai folklore: apparently a termite hill is an angel about to get his/her wings). But I gotta get rid of it. It is about 3 metres high and about 3-4 metres at the base.

I was told to get a monk to come and do some ceremony, but (living in Banchang) I can't seem to find one.

Has anyone ever come across this problem? 

If so what did you do?

I'd buy it a beer and tell it to come back later if that would work...

I hear that there is some kinda poison that they eat and take back to the queen and poison her. If anyone knows where I can buy this for sure please let me know. I am close to both Pataya and Rayong so the name of a place or quick directions would be much appreciated.

Help??? Anyone???

Thanks

Paul

----------


## Topper

Fire might help the angel rise to the heavens faster....

----------


## Pragmatic

> Problem is no Thai with a backo wants to come and destroy it


 I've seen them get flattened around here. A tractor with a blade on the front should do nicely.
As for the belief of 'being haunted by some angel who is about to get his wings' that only applies if the termite nest is in the house, so I believe.

----------


## thaimeme

Termites are much more valuable to the cycles than other pompous species.


Why look to kill off life forms that are much more beneficial than we are? - the highly destructive variety.

----------


## Looper

> I hear that there is some kinda poison that they eat and take back to the queen and poison her. If anyone knows where I can buy this for sure please let me know.


Chlorfluazuron is the stuff that the termites take back to the nest from an active bait station. You can't buy it in aussie as it is restricted to professionals so I had to sneak some through customs a few years back.

They sell it in HomePro. 1500 baht for a 500ml bottle I think it was.

----------


## Pragmatic

He can kill the termites but he still needs to obliterate the mound. Do 2 in 1 and level the mound.

----------


## thaimeme

> He can kill the termites but he still needs to obliterate the mound. Do 2 in 1 and level the mound.


 
Why.....?

----------


## Dillinger

Find a shrub called Alchornea hirtella. Then snap Jeff off a thick shoot for digging and a thin sticky shoot for dipping

JOBS A GOOD UN.

----------


## Polo

> Originally Posted by Pragmatic
> 
> 
> He can kill the termites but he still needs to obliterate the mound. Do 2 in 1 and level the mound.
> 
> 
>  
> Why.....?


Very simple...
The termite mound sits right on the line of where I need to build a fence to separate myself from my neighbors.

Thanks for those with constructive suggestions.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Thanks for those with constructive suggestions.


 No problem.

----------


## Kurgen

Spread rumours that there is some gold hidden under the fuckers...... :Smile:

----------


## BaitongBoy

Just make sure you fence them into your neighbour's side...Make a "wow" in the line...

Good luck...

And Welcome to the Buffalo Board...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Water and salt seem to work.  

Palawan has a termite problem, so before the natives build their houses, they flood the entire area with water for a few days.  When the termites finally come out, they sprinkle salt all over the area to make them leave.  

Heck, if it was up to me, I'd just spray them with something potent.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Just piss on the pile...

----------


## Pragmatic

> It is about 3 metres high and about 3-4 metres at the base.





> Just piss on the pile...



That'll be some piss.

----------


## crepitas

> Just make sure you fence them into your neighbour's side...Make a "wow" in the line...
> 
> Good luck...
> 
> And Welcome to the Buffalo Board...


DITTO..

----------


## importford

My neighbor had the same problem,
a big mountain, termite nest.
Thai solution:
small fireworks.
I am not joking, I saw it with my own eyes.
I will try to explain it, but my English is not perfect.
Do you know the small firework arrows, you know, small red wooden sticks with at the end a small firework (explosion tube).
Normally these small fireworks will shoot in the air and make a small explosion in the air.
Well this kind of fireworks you have to buy.
You have to stick several of these sticks in the termite hill.
from the bottom up to the top.
Make sure you stick them deep enough so that they can not shoot up in the air.
They have to stay stuck with the red wooden stick in the termite mountain.
Then they will explode while they are still stuck in the mountain.
The trick is that the vibration shocks in the mountain will kill them, kill the eggs and the ones that survive will leave the mountain.
The trick is in the vibration shock that is created by the fireworks that are stuck in the mountain.
I hope this will work for you.
Seems to be an easy and cheap solution.
Make sure that your children and neighbors don't stay to close.
They will come and watch, it will be fun.
Take some pictures for us.

----------


## BaitongBoy

What could possibly go wrong?...

----------


## GracelessFawn

Fireworks!  I like that.

----------


## Auroria

Kerosene, and a loud speaker playing Morlam.

----------


## Little Chuchok



----------


## mykthemin

A gallon of petrol, pour over allow to penetrate and a match, jobs a good un?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Fireworks! I like that.


 I did fireworks for the birth eldest daughter and the head honcho didn't like it cuz they're for funerals.  :Confused:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> A gallon of petrol, pour over allow to penetrate and a match, jobs a good un?


Does the job!

Get clear fast when you light it cause there could be little tunnels around the area that will sprout flames.

Good fun.Get someone to take a pic when it goes up and post it up.

----------


## thaimeme

In the long of it, there are benefits with this activity if one insist on proceeding.

Termites and larva make for wonderfully delicious snakes and the mound material is a premier [the best] mortar and brick compound.

 :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Termites and larva make for wonderfully delicious snakes


Yep. Nothing better than barbequed termite eating snake.

----------


## navynine

Two or three gallons of re-used oil should take care of the problem

----------


## Pragmatic

It's not so much the termites that seem to be the problem. It's the mound. You get rid of the mound you get rid of the problem the OP wants out of the way.

----------


## Polo

I will try to take a picture of the monster... it really is incredible. There were trees sticking out of it so I bought a chainsaw and got rid of them. It really is BIG... I will try the gallon of gas but I think 10 gallons might be closer to the amount I need. I will need a backo to break it down but as I said it will be difficult to get done. All my neighbours shudder and wish me luck in finding people (with a backo) to do it. My wife can't even find a monk to come and chase the spirits away (I don't subscribe to this horse crap but what can I do...)

I tried to pull out some trees with my pick up but heck the roots go deep and they really are stuck in there.

I am close to Pattaya (Banchang) If anyone knows a guy with a backo I am willing to pay. PM me with a number and I will send the angels to their rightful places...


Thanks,

Paul

----------


## forreachingme

Drink about 250 cans of Chang, crash the cans, melt the aluminum, pour it in...

Just seen a video of a guy that poured it in one ant colony, got a nice Xmass tree shaped sculpture...

http://www.anthillart.com/

----------


## snakeeyes

*^
So is that this years Turner Prize , 
*

----------


## Troy

Get one of the local Reds in ....and get them to make you a pipe bomb:

----------


## Polo

I got the pictures ... so being new "how do I insert them?"

BTW
I  really think none here hass got any idea how big it really is. I saw the aluminum solution already but all I can say is "think big"

Help me in letting me know how to insert a pic.

I am a bit daf at this stuff...

Paul

----------


## Pragmatic

^ Once yer've done it a coupla times it's piss easy.   


> https://teakdoor.com/how-to-use-stuff...a-picture.html

----------


## Bower

I am not sure if this is available in Thailand but Diatomaceous Earth is the safest non toxic way to be rid of pests. I have been using it to keep my chickens free of pests for years. Totally organic and food grade safe.

USES FOR DIATOMACEOUS EARTH | Everything you need to know about Diatomaceous Earth

----------


## Polo

I still need to sort out how to upload pics but I created an album called termites. Until I canb figure out how to do this please go and take a look.

I put a chair next to the mound in order to try to give it a scale...

Paul

----------


## Chittychangchang

Just had a look in the last uploads part of the gallery. ...that's a fooking monster.

----------


## misskit

WOW

----------


## misskit

At first glance, I thought that chair was an open flip phone next to the mound.

----------


## Polo

Thanks misskit for uploading the pics.

Now you all see what I am up against... not sure a tractor with a flat blade will do...

lol... anyone know where I can buy dynamite?

----------


## GracelessFawn

Damn!  That's a big assed termite hill!

----------


## Bower

> I am not sure if this is available in Thailand but Diatomaceous Earth is the safest non toxic way to be rid of pests. I have been using it to keep my chickens free of pests for years. Totally organic and food grade safe.
> 
> USES FOR DIATOMACEOUS EARTH | Everything you need to know about Diatomaceous Earth


Believe me this stuff is deadly for unwanted insects, it's not poisonous so safe around children, pets and food .

----------


## Polo

It is fortified too with trees growing out of it... some 5 inches in diameter. Seems like ideas on how to get rid of it are drying up. 

I am still looking for a type of poison that they will eat and bring to the queen. Anyone know where I can get some in Thailand?

Bear in mind... what we see is just the tip of the iceberg. It is probably a few meters deep...

Help!

Paul

----------


## Polo

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> I am not sure if this is available in Thailand but Diatomaceous Earth is the safest non toxic way to be rid of pests. I have been using it to keep my chickens free of pests for years. Totally organic and food grade safe.
> 
> USES FOR DIATOMACEOUS EARTH | Everything you need to know about Diatomaceous Earth
> 
> 
> Believe me this stuff is deadly for unwanted insects, it's not poisonous so safe around children, pets and food .


Sorry I did not see this before posting... any idea where I can get some? Tried all the farming stores around Banchang and nothing... Do they eat it and take it to the queen?

Thanks again,

Paul

----------


## Gazza

Polo, getting rid of the queen makes no real difference. If the queen dies another termite will take on the role.

This is one reason why getting completely shut of termites is damned hard. You'd have to kill off damned near every one of the little buggers as well as the queen. When you have tunnels snaking underground tens of metres away from the main mound, you can see why getting them all is a tough task.

If you kill the queen then you'll still be left with getting rid of the mound anyway.

As to poisons, I've been battling termites in my house for a few years now. Just when I think I've got them all, a few weeks later they pop up somewhere else. They've already dined on a lot of my furniture, clothes, books etc., and now they're starting on the upstairs parquet floor.

When I expose termites I spray them with white vinegar mixed with a little lime juice. It kills them off quicker than the bug sprays found in supermarkets and 7-11s. 
I use Chaindrite termite spray (from supermarkets) if I see them emerging from a small hole or crack and if they continue emerging a few hours later or the next day, then I'll pour a little Chaindrite powder into the hole or crack. That nearly always stops them. As to whether they take it back to the queen or not, I don't know.

The Chaindrite powder is available in a small bottle and I think in a bigger plastic bag from Big C. 
Exposing termites to direct sunlight also kills them but I don't know how quickly.

If the mound in question or any other mound for that matter, is within sight of your home, destroy them.
When the colonies get too big the termites will develop wings and take to the air. For me in north Bangkok the last couple of years it's been during the last 2 weeks of March. They will fly out after dusk and will zoom in on any lights. They'll fly around for about 30-40 mins before falling to the ground and losing their wings and then will start looking for cracks or crevices.

If you ever see swarms of what look like flying ants or are told are flying ants, swipe one out of the air and check the body. If it looks like an ant with wings then it's an ant. If the body is elongated then it's probably a termite. Even your neighbours may not know the difference and will just assume they're ants.

If they are flying around, turn off any lights in the house for about an hour. I think this is the only time that termites are not deterred by any kind of light.
Don't feel assured if you've got a teak house. They can still get into your home and into drawers and cupboards, behind/under any tiling, above ceiling tiles, inside wooden framed or laminated/veneered furniture etc. 

Happy hunting.
 :Smile:

----------


## Headworx

> anyone know where I can buy dynamite?






Seriously though, that bed will take some shifting so please keep us updated with how you go about it!.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> Damn! That's a big assed termite hill!


I can't make heads or tails of it, but it looks like it has a front door...How big can these fookers get?...Is this Chernobyl?...

I still say move the property stake a few meters in your favour...

'Kin hell...That's a Hobbit House...

Surely that's not the queen's chair out front?...

----------


## Polo

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
> Damn! That's a big assed termite hill!
> 
> 
> I can't make heads or tails of it, but it looks like it has a front door...How big can these fookers get?...Is this Chernobyl?...
> 
> I still say move the property stake a few meters in your favour...
> 
> ...


lolzzzzz nearly spilled my coffee!

The problem I have is that the ant hill is just about a meter over where I need to put a fence.

That is not a door... I used a pick to dig and see what I was up against. Came back the next day and they nearly had finished sealing it up! Holy cow I thought!!! I picked it out again and put some poisoned powder in. Seems to have done the trick for that portion.

Today I am going to go and try to pull out some of the stumps with my pick up. I will try to post some of the pics... hopefully I won't destroy the truck.

What I need is a backo (as I mentioned numerous times) but no Thai wants to touch it.

Backos go for 5000 a day and I am willing to pay it but so far no luck.

Will upload pics if I get them. Thanks for all the advice...

Paul

----------


## crepitas

5555 FFS just keep hosing it down and use a mattock...?

----------


## crepitas

^^^^^
Just an annoying inconvenient pile of dirt ..yes?

----------


## baldrick

how much for a jackhammer and a compressor ?

----------


## GracelessFawn

> Originally Posted by GracelessFawn
> 
> Damn! That's a big assed termite hill!
> 
> 
> I can't make heads or tails of it, but it looks like it has a front door...How big can these fookers get?...Is this Chernobyl?...
> 
> I still say move the property stake a few meters in your favour...
> 
> ...


Now that you mentioned it, it does look a little like Bilbo Baggin's house.

----------


## Polo

Hi, just added a few new pics to my album but I still don't know how to upload them here. Lil' help please... 

Managed to put a dent in the Hobbit house. Seeing how I need to clear to the right of the Baggins residence I will pull the trees to that side out first. I managed to pull out 3 so far... not sure how the pick up is faring (555). I would have continued pulling but I broke the chain. 

I have no electricity at my land, but I have a generator and I figure I will use my water pressure cleaner and hook it up to the barrel in the back of the truck , as seen in one of the pics (not uploaded) and try to dig away as I manage to clear the trees. 

I bought some tree poison today (really don't like killing trees) and I figure if I can weaken the root system of this mound it will make it easier to dismember. 

Would love to know how to upload pics here myself... is it a post count thing? Thanks to pragmatic I know how to post in the gallery...

----------


## Bower

> Originally Posted by Bower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Bower
> ...


The microscopic size of the diatomaceous earth is razor sharp and cuts through the bodies of the termites, they cannot become resistant. Nothing toxic. Take a look at the link, it's comes from Australia, there must be a supplier in Thailand if not there is an opportunity for someone enterprising. Put it in chickens nest boxes, not a mite to be seen but it's fit for use on food for human consumption.

----------


## Polo

Hi Bower,
This is the second time you mention this... sorry I am not ignoring good advice but I am wondering where can I get some?

Thanks,

Paul

----------


## misskit



----------


## reddog

Baldrick has the best idea, hire a compressor and jackhammer and with a bit of sweat
you will level it,better than pissing around with chains etc.

----------


## Polo

Thanks again misskit!




> Baldrick has the best idea, hire a compressor and jackhammer and with a bit of sweat
> you will level it,better than pissing around with chains etc.


You see reddog, Baldrick does have a good idea but in Thailand it is not the same as back home. Finding tools for rent is non existent. You can rent a generator (I have one), a welder on wheels with a diesel engine, but you cannot rent a compressor or a jackhammer. Please correct me if I am wrong. Been here almost 14 years and never saw a place that rents these things. A made in China electric jackhammer goes anywhere from 7000--14 000 bht. 

I will try my water pressure gun and see how far I can dig and expose the roots.

This is a challenge and I really hope no one ever has to deal with one like it...

Thanks all,

Paul

----------


## GracelessFawn

Hey Paul, did you find any hobbits inside the mound?  

Sorry, just kidding!

----------


## Bower

> Hi Bower,
> This is the second time you mention this... sorry I am not ignoring good advice but I am wondering where can I get some?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Just me trying to find non toxic way to get rid of pests.
I keep dogs, fish, chickens and horses never use poisons to get rid of anything if possible. 😊😊

----------


## stroller

> a welder on wheels with a diesel engine


Sounds like a plan, flood the mount and electrocute the buggers.

----------


## Polo

Hey GracelessFawn, no hobbits just a weird looking dung beetle.

Bower,
I agree with you but where did you get that stuff???

Paul

----------


## BaitongBoy

A dun(g) beetle?...WTF was he doing in a Hobbit House?...This is getting interesting...

----------


## GracelessFawn

> A dun(g) beetle?...WTF was he doing in a Hobbit House?...This is getting interesting...


That hobbit has a weird visitor.  Maybe, that beetle is Sauron's spy.

----------


## Bower

> Hi Bower,
> This is the second time you mention this... sorry I am not ignoring good advice but I am wondering where can I get some?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Swimming pool supplies and construction in Thailand - The Thailand Online Swimming Pool Shop

If they have any in stock yet.

----------


## Polo

Thanks Bower,

Seems they have one in Banchang, my hometown...

Much obliged!

Paul

----------


## Polo

Hahaha,

I have just hatched a plan! Bower don't hate me for what I am going to do but, here it is:

Thanks to Bower's link I have found someone who sells Hydrochloric acid. Sounds crazy I know... but I am going to climb the hobbit hotel, dig a hole and pour in a few gallons to see what kind of reaction I will get. Worst case scenario, the acid might weaken the roots.

I will be trying this on Sunday and hopefully it will work. Bear in mind the whole idea is to weaken the thing as much as possible by whatever means necessary.

I would like to buy a jack hammer, but for the money I would rather invest in a concrete mixer. So much to buy and so little budget...

Well guys, wish me luck and if anyone knows about acid (not lsd) 555 let me know if this is a plan or not. 

Thanks, 

Paul

----------


## BaitongBoy

> but I am going to climb the hobbit hotel, dig a hole and pour in a few gallons to see what kind of reaction I will get


Jaysus...What could possibly go wrong?...

Be careful, mate...

----------


## lom

> Thanks to Bower's link I have found someone who sells Hydrochloric acid. Sounds crazy I know... but I am going to climb the hobbit hotel, dig a hole and pour in a few gallons to see what kind of reaction I will get. Worst case scenario, the acid might weaken the roots.


You are likely to hurt yourself, concentrated HCl is not to play with.
Pour gasoline in the hole instead and set fire to it. 
A gallon or two ought to be enough.

----------


## Looper

> You are likely to hurt yourself, concentrated HCl is not to play with. Pour gasoline in the hole instead and set fire to it.


Yes much safer. Pour a few gallons of 98RON in the hole and then light it with a match. Don't forget to post photos before and after (of yourself!)

If that does not work then do the HCl (don't forget the photos again!)

And if that does not work then...




> anyone know where I can buy dynamite?


Actually better than the photos would be if you can get your wife to take videos and post them on youtube!

----------


## crackerjack101

> Hahaha,
> 
> I have just hatched a plan! Bower don't hate me for what I am going to do but, here it is:
> 
> Thanks to Bower's link I have found someone who sells Hydrochloric acid. Sounds crazy I know... but I am going to climb the hobbit hotel, dig a hole and pour in a few gallons to see what kind of reaction I will get. Worst case scenario, the acid might weaken the roots.
> 
> I will be trying this on Sunday and hopefully it will work. Bear in mind the whole idea is to weaken the thing as much as possible by whatever means necessary.
> 
> I would like to buy a jack hammer, but for the money I would rather invest in a concrete mixer. So much to buy and so little budget...
> ...



I want photos of this mans death.
Seriously, photos as a minimum video would be good.
Go for it mate. You're a Terry Pratchett hero.

----------


## stroller

> I have found someone who sells Hydrochloric acid. Sounds crazy I know... but I am going to climb the hobbit hotel, dig a hole and pour in a few gallons


Fokin nutter.

Best way is to thin it down a bit first. Pour half a gallon of 90% HCL into an empty paint bucket or similar, bend right over it so you can see what you're doing and then add a liter of water while stirring the liquid.

Get someone to vid the process from at least three meters distance.

----------


## BaitongBoy

> I want photos of this mans death.


Heh...Laughed out loud, I did...I blame it all on the Thai guys who won't go near it, let alone offer any help...Yep, I'll bet the Hobbit Houses are indeed haunted...Many Somchais have had the same thoughts as Polo...Now only ghosts or "pees" left over...

Hence I advised to just piss on it...Heh...

That is, until I saw the pics of the fooking "beach house"...

----------


## tj916

Admit defeat and build around it.
I can see this ending badly.
On the the other hand sod it. Go with the acid plan AND the petrol idea at the same time.

----------


## Barty

> Thanks again misskit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by reddog
> 
> ...


 There are plenty of companies that rent out air compressors. I used to use Nam Seang Equipment  but there are others.

  To take that mound down I would just rent a 20 ton excavator for a day. These guys are in your area and they should be able to mobilise to your site dig up the mound and demob in one day.  I expect including transport it will be about 20  30,000 Baht. While they are there I would get them to knock over any trees and humps in the earth. Spending the money on the digger will probably be cheaper than the hospital bills from the hydrochloric acid burns.

----------


## Gazza

> The termite mound sits right on the line of where I need to build a fence to separate myself from my neighbors.


It would be easier and cheaper to leave the mound there and build the fence up to it.
I'm sure that the most brain-deadest of Thais will understand that the mound is part of the boundary.

----------


## BaitongBoy

This isn't a mound...It's a fooking cottage with chairs for the coonts to sit in...

----------


## Polo

Thanks all the well wishers... lol

It is 35 % and I will be really careful.

What could go wrong?

hehehe Get a whiff of the stuff and fall off the hobbit house and impale myself...

mix the wrong chemicals and blow myself up (but as far as I know acid is not explosive unless mixed with other stuff, and I am planning on watering down the hole afterwards to dissipate residue)

Anyways I will try and see and update here... If I survive...

At this point I sense much criticism...  :rofl:  but hey will be interesting to see what happens next. Just wish it were some other fool than me doing this!!!!

Thanks for the good cheer.

Paul

----------


## stroller

> What could go wrong?


Contrary to my tongue-in-cheek advice earlier, do NOT add water to it, since it would heat very quickly and possibly explode into your face. If you want to dilute it, very slowly pour the acid into the water.

----------


## reddog

Put a chimney on top and rent it out to LoyToy as a pie oven.

----------


## stroller

Termite pies?

----------


## Polo

OK,
I was hoping to get more bang for my buck... but to all the nay sayers!

Nothing.

Absolutely no reaction... nada... Some got absorbed but when the dirt was saturated it turned to mud.

Will go back tomorrow and see if there was any reaction over night.
What a disappointment

I wish I could report some kind of something... 

Will have to do the Thai way and get a damned monk to come and next a backo if I can find one brave enough.

Cheers,

Paul

----------


## Looper

just cut to the car chase and break out the dynamite bro!

----------


## stroller

> Absolutely no reaction... nada...


What kind of reaction were you looking for?

----------


## Looper

^He saw the acid blood in Alien and was hoping for a similar effect.

Hey Polo, try a laser like in the James Bond movies. Strap like 10 of those laser pointers from the tourist market into a bundle and slice that mound to ribbons like a light sabre wielding jedi ninja!

----------


## Polo

> ^He saw the acid blood in Alien and was hoping for a similar effect.
> 
> Hey Polo, try a laser like in the James Bond movies. Strap like 10 of those laser pointers from the tourist market into a bundle and slice that mound to ribbons like a light sabre wielding jedi ninja!


Having fun looper?

Coming up with stupid cracks and mocking my efforts the best you can do? Have at it then.

----------


## Eliminator

Where is this Termite colony. I'll knock it down and take it away for, just pay my expenses. 555

----------


## Looper

> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> 
> ^He saw the acid blood in Alien and was hoping for a similar effect.
> 
> Hey Polo, try a laser like in the James Bond movies. Strap like 10 of those laser pointers from the tourist market into a bundle and slice that mound to ribbons like a light sabre wielding jedi ninja!
> 
> 
> Having fun looper?
> ...


Somebody has to stick up for the hobbit termites mate. They don't know what kind of shitstorm you are gonna rain down on their sorry white asses tomorrow.

 :rofl:

----------


## Polo

Well it is gone!

Found an excavator for 5000 bht came and destroyed the thing. Had only one snake. Kinda small red black and white rings all around its body.

Will upload pics soon just too tired now. Can't believe I found a guy to do it and cheap too.

Will post pics later and will start to chat again when I begin building.

Paul

----------


## Eliminator

Glad you got it sorted Polo. all the best with the build.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Jaysus, Polo...Now you've got poisonous snakes!...

----------


## Polo

Just uploaded (hopefully) the last pictures to this story. If someone can post them I would be much obliged. The size of the excavator will seem like a David and Goliath moment but it will put in perspective the size of the hill. 

I did not order an excavator this size. You can see the excavator going back onto its transport truck and... well go see and have a good laugh...

Thanks all,

Paul

----------


## Latindancer

> Had only one snake. Kinda small red black and white rings all around its body.



One of these ? https://www.thailandsnakes.com/non-v...not-dangerous/

----------


## misskit



----------


## tj916

Well done, you got a good deal there.
That 360 and its transport don't come cheap.

----------


## Polo

Wow... drinking a beer and pondering my problems ... 

I am trying to dig my cesspit and I hit ground water after only about 1.5 meters. 

Maybe this should be referred to construction in thailand... but here goes...

If I hit ground water after only 1.5 meter... then... what and how do the termites dig deeper than this?

My hill was 3 meters above ground... and we all believed that the hill (just like an iceberg) goes much deeper than what we see... so, can termites go deeper than the ground water and not have their tunnels flooded????? Bear in mind this is supposed to be the "dry season".

----------


## thaimeme

They'll be back.

Revenge.


[can never rid oneself of termites and kin]

----------


## wasabi

Nice pics Polo, that's a big ant hill and a big job , the last pic reminds me of how it's done loading the digger back onto the truck.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Somehow I see termites spread everywhere...Was it the flying island of Laputa in Gulliver's Travels?...

Not that Gulliver's, sausage fiend...

----------

